# Buffalo New York



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Here in Buffalo we race snowmobile slots. I'm in Depew just a bit east of the city. By the time the minor situation is over we should have a seasons worth of snow. That's 100 inches. IN 3 DAYS. FUN WOW! I live less then a mile south of Buffalo International Airport. This is how weird this storm is. The airport has a few inches of snow. I have 3 feet of snow.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

The JETS will crush you this weekend...........not! Gotta love Buffalo, and Niagara Hobby Shop........... I spent a year one weekend there.......:freak:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

"I spent a year there one weekend". Not quite sure what that means. But I do know this... Buffalo is known as the "City of good neighbors". When ever the chips are down everybody bands together and helps. HOWEVER the Buffalo slotters go to Springville, or Rochester. Maybe the reason is they drive hybrids whereas I drive a Silverado. Just a joke racers, just a joke.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

LOL

I miss the snow:wave:

so, I am in Kuwait for another 2 months. It is very cold here it seems.
I am walking down the street, the security guards are all bundled up in their winter coats. I see a guy at the bus stop in a winter coat and hat jumping and dancing around trying to stay warm.

as I walk by in my t-shirt because it's a nice 65 degrees out!

But areas of buffalo are lucky with all the snow!! They get feet of snow when Rochester may get a few inches


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Lucky he says. Bad lucky. If it wasn't for bad luck Buffalo would have no luck at all. But I take times like this to think how I have blessed through my life.my family is well. I got a great job that doesn't mean I have to work for a living. (Jeweler). And I have the best hobby. O and my snowblower works just fine.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> LOL
> 
> I miss the snow:wave:
> 
> ...


stay safe, & have a good "Bird-Day" dinner S/K :thumbsup:
Pete :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> The JETS will crush you this weekend...........not! Gotta love Buffalo, and Niagara Hobby Shop........... I spent a year one weekend there.......:freak:


is "NHS" online/website???
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Here`s the link Bubba: http://www.niagarahobby.com/

Ed stop being a wuss! You live in wny! And besides you can get spanked in lockport, You don`t have to go to springville!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> stay safe, & have a good "Bird-Day" dinner S/


thanks

the funny thing is that I felt safer in Afghanistan!
why
cause the drivers here are nuts!!!!

Crossing the road is a challenge


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Stay safe, my friend. These next two months will fly by!


----------



## jingle (Jun 22, 2007)

I feel for you . I just got back home to Chicago from my Buffalo trip nov 2nd. My team who reports to me are in Depew. We are helping teammates in Buffalo right now so they can dig out. Our company is at the intersection of Dick and Walden, you know it right? go bills!!






mrtjet said:


> Here in Buffalo we race snowmobile slots. I'm in Depew just a bit east of the city. By the time the minor situation is over we should have a seasons worth of snow. That's 100 inches. IN 3 DAYS. FUN WOW! I live less then a mile south of Buffalo International Airport. This is how weird this storm is. The airport has a few inches of snow. I have 3 feet of snow.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

jingle said:


> I feel for you . I just got back home to Chicago from my Buffalo trip nov 2nd. My team who reports to me are in Depew. We are helping teammates in Buffalo right now so they can dig out. Our company is at the intersection of Dick and Walden, you know it right? go bills!!


The huge building that used to be the car dealer? What is the name?


----------



## jingle (Jun 22, 2007)

I think it was a store or a mall. It's called HSBC that's my
Employer.


----------

